# My new gosa and terez..



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

First off, if you have been reading my posts y'all know I am new to the deep off shore tuna fishing drill. And, over the last 6 months I have been rigging out our new boat. In the process I have submitted many rookie questions on 2cool and have gotten alot of help. For the most part we have gone top of the line on everything. Radar, aux fuel, autopilot, penn 50 vsw trolling rods, grand slam outriggers, sat phone, life raft .....the expensive list goes on and on. When it came time to buy a popping/jigging setup I kind of went middle of the road. I really wanted two stellas, but just couldn't get my head wrapped around the price. Instead I went with 2 Saragosa 18000' with 65 lb Jerry Brown white braid and Terez Tzs69xh. Two rod and reel setups were less than the price of a stella and all I can say is WOW! I couldn't be happier! I was able to get good distance casting a popper into a pretty good wind, and jigging felt real good. The drag on the gosa is real smooth and the rod feels good in my hand. When it comes to popping, all it takes is a quick crank of the reel and a little twitch of the rod to move massive water. Of course, I have nothing to compare it to, so I am sure there are better rods and reels out there, but for now I am happy!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Nothing like a combo that just feels right. You might want to look into some jigging setups too though. That long rod will whip your butt jigging, especially if you have the drag cranked on big fish up next to a rig. I prefer under 5' for jigging but you really want to be 5'6" and under.


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, eventually these are going to be the poppers and I will buy two more setups exclusively for jigging. For now though they will have to serve dual purpose...


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Agree with Toledo ,those terez are more designed for popping vs jigging. I have to admit that , I was very skeptical & anti terez for a long time , facts & eyes totally convinced me that its an awesome popping rod able to land some big yft over the three digits.
As for jigging don't get yourself into unnecessary pain jigging with them


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

As for jigging don't get yourself into unnecessary pain jigging with them[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I did have a few places hurtin' the next day where I didn't even know I had places I think I am going to buy one jigging rod and try it with the gosa 18000. If I think the 18000 is too heavy I might go with the 10000 for the jigging setup. We will see!


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

The 10 k is a great option for jigging , pair it with a 250-350g jigging rod & you're set. Which Jigging rod you have in mind ? A recommendation avoid the trevalas. JMHO


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Marcos Domingues said:


> The 10 k is a great option for jigging , pair it with a 250-350g jigging rod & you're set. Which Jigging rod you have in mind ? A recommendation avoid the trevalas. JMHO


Maybe this...

http://www.tackledirect.com/ocean-tackle-international-oti-3107-300s-fathom-blade-jigging-rod.html#


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

check you pm


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a saragosa on a trevala rod for jigging and love it have yet to be worn out and find a fish that setup can't handle.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Gosas are nice. I don't know about that rod.
Jim


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a Saragosa 8k paired up with an XH Trevala. Really liking the combo so far, but I have not caught a fish over 60 lbs so I can't vouch for how well the Trevala does with bigger fish. As I understand it, just avoid highsticking it when you catch a monster and you'll be fine.

I have a Saragosa 18k on a Terez rod, but that combo rarely gets used because its quite a bit heavier.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Brian , there are a few technical details for you chew on . Please don't get my wrong as Im not saying its right or wrong , good or bad . There are no rules when fishin IMO but certainly some gear is designed for certain kin of fish . With that been said , a Saragosa 8K it's not the best player when fighting a big fish , ill say 40-50lb mainly an Aj . Why ? First the 8k don't have a metal rotor to withstand the pressure that those drags need , secondly the drags self are not larger enough to dissipate all that heat applied & lastly the line capacity is rather short to fight a decent size fish .
The trevala , I wouldn't like to be on a scenario hooked up to a 50 lb with a trevala & a Saragosa 8 k . You'll find out that when the fish puts head down towards the rig you have no stopping power with that rod , way way too flexible or parabolic . You need some shut off point that will allow you to control the fish head . Trevalas lack of backbone . I don't think you were thinking of jigging with a Terez , right ?


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I got a gosa 10000 on a 200g sea magic jigging rod, awesome setup. Rod is great, even 400g would work perfect. I believe it's 6 ft. I wouldn't go for the super short jigging rods unless you're going to jig hardcore. Those rods are only good for jigging and if you aren't going to get into jigging big time, I would go for the rods around 6 ft. A lot are not heavy and then you can use for multiple purposes. I have my gross on the sea magic and I fish snapper slippers with them bottom fishing, jigging, on the ride out or in I even use it as a pitch bait set up as well


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Brian , there are a few technical details for you chew on . Please don't get my wrong as Im not saying its right or wrong , good or bad . There are no rules when fishin IMO but certainly some gear is designed for certain kin of fish . With that been said , a Saragosa 8K it's not the best player when fighting a big fish , ill say 40-50lb mainly an Aj . Why ? First the 8k don't have a metal rotor to withstand the pressure that those drags need , secondly the drags self are not larger enough to dissipate all that heat applied & lastly the line capacity is rather short to fight a decent size fish .
> The trevala , I wouldn't like to be on a scenario hooked up to a 50 lb with a trevala & a Saragosa 8 k . You'll find out that when the fish puts head down towards the rig you have no stopping power with that rod , way way too flexible or parabolic . You need some shut off point that will allow you to control the fish head . Trevalas lack of backbone . I don't think you were thinking of jigging with a Terez , right ?


I know all about these technical details... and then some. But then there's paper stats, and then there's people using this same setup catching way bigger fish than I have. It is what it is.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm sorry Brian , just trying to help . Glad you're happy with your gear .


----------

